# Hss928ta - my new toy



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

I've been lurking on this forum for a couple years now. After reading thru hundreds of threads, I decided I wanted (not needed) a Honda Snowblower. Found a Home Depot return HSS928TA, still brand spankin' new in the Honda crate, for about $1,500. I had an older HS828 tracked years ago, but sold it for a wheeled machine. The fingertip steering is definitely a huge improvement. I ordered Armorskids for it, my old hs828 had no serrations left from the guy before me not running auger housing skids. Now I just need it to snow!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

$1500 is a steal on it. Congrats....!!!!


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep a real deal! Here im Canada a new one is +5000. cdn with taxes


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. Quick question, and probably a stupid one. I put the (2) included 16oz bottles of Honda oil in, and it looks like it needs a little more. I just don't want to overfill it. It's showing about half way up the little dipstick, but the picture on the side of the machine shows the oil line to the top of the threads. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Shop Manual spec is 1.16 US Quart or 1.10 L or 0.97 Imp. Qt. (both GX270 and GX390 in the US HSS).

Owner's manual spec is 1.2 US Qt.

You need to add roughly 2-3 oz. more.

And, congrats on a great deal.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

excellent deal, whats up w/the top of the chute


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

I may add a little oil for peace of mind. I doubt Honda would give less oil than needed. They probably factor in whatever oil was left from running it at the factory.

As for the chute, I think your just seeing a reflection from my garage light. The top of the chute is shipped flat in that position. Everything works perfect, and it started on the first pull. Gotta love Honda.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Welcome.
Take a look at your owner's manual for oil levels and oil changes.
I keep a copy downloaded on my computer. Should be the same one for your machine, see pgs 5 and 16

Don't forget to go to Honda's website to register your new toy.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

If you do an oil change and get most to near all of the old oil out (warm engine), you will use 1.2 quarts of oil. I sure would keep 'er filled close to the edge of the filler tube, just like the illustration in your owner's manual.

I've been doing it that way for 27 years on my Honda GX's...haven't had any problems.



bigtim1985 said:


> I may add a little oil for peace of mind. I doubt Honda would give less oil than needed. They probably factor in whatever oil was left from running it at the factory.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

You're my kind of guy! Someone that does the homework and has the patience to find a GREAT deal.

Can you find some good hs928 parts machine for me? I'll pay a finders fee and am willing to travel .


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

ZTMAN said:


> Welcome.
> Take a look at your owner's manual for oil levels and oil changes.
> I keep a copy downloaded on my computer. Should be the same one for your machine, see pgs 5 and 16
> 
> Don't forget to go to Honda's website to register your new toy.


Yea, I think I'm just over thinking it. They give you 32oz (1qt) of oil with the new blower. I put all of it in, It's just not as high as it looks in the manual. I think i may have had the auger up in the air when I checked it last night. Seems to be spot on with the auger resting on the ground. Rookie mistake. :nerd:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, great find, congrats! That's awesome, for brand-new. I didn't even realize Home Depot sold Honda blowers. Enjoy it!


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> You're my kind of guy! Someone that does the homework and has the patience to find a GREAT deal.
> 
> Can you find some good hs928 parts machine for me? I'll pay a finders fee and am willing to travel .


Thanks! I've wanted an HSS series since they came out. I just couldn't justify the price. NJ Winters aren't what the used to be the last couple years and my driveway's probably only 150 feet x 20 feet wide + some sidewalk. This was a deal I couldn't pass up. Now I have to offload my year old Ariens Deluxe 28SHO, which is also a great machine.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

That's for sure a steal,like you say I paid 5k for mine.



Prime said:


> Yep a real deal! Here im Canada a new one is +5000. cdn with taxes


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

:nerd:
Woah. Not so fast. The only thing better than an HSS is an HSS with a Ariens Deluxe 28SHO as a back up machine for the wife to use.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I give up.



bigtim1985 said:


> Yea, I think I'm just over thinking it. They give you 32oz (1qt) of oil with the new blower. I put all of it in, It's just not as high as it looks in the manual. I think i may have had the auger up in the air when I checked it last night.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> I give up.


HAHA! don't give up. you're building up some good karma.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> HAHA! don't give up. you're building up some good karma.


You helped me there greatly with that one, thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> You helped me there greatly with that one, thanks.


your post #16 made me laugh so hard it made my day. 

been there , done that many many times.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

congrats on getting a killer blower at at great price love that chute control


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

I have a couple of HS 928 parts machines!! What are you looking for? Give me a call.


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

Do you guys run the side mounted skids and the rear skids at the same time? Or do you take the rears off? I can't remember how I had my old HS828 setup. Thanks guys.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Side skids are almost compulsory, I usually leave my back ones on as well, if anything I raise them up a tad.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

bigtim1985 said:


> I've been lurking on this forum for a couple years now. After reading thru hundreds of threads, I decided I wanted (*not needed*) a Honda Snowblower. Found a Home Depot return HSS928TA, still brand spankin' new in the Honda crate, for about $1,500. I had an older HS828 tracked years ago, but sold it for a wheeled machine. The fingertip steering is definitely a huge improvement. I ordered Armorskids for it, my old hs828 had no serrations left from the guy before me not running auger housing skids. Now I just need it to snow!


Congrats on the new machine, what a killer deal . 

I find the "wanted and not needed" bit a tad funny  as it reminded me of this person using an HS tracked blower, now there is a guy who actually NEEDS a honda tracked machine.


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

JnC said:


> Side skids are almost compulsory, I usually leave my back ones on as well, if anything I raise them up a tad.


Thanks. 



JnC said:


> Congrats on the new machine, what a killer deal .
> 
> I find the "wanted and not needed" bit a tad funny  as it reminded me of this person using an HS tracked blower, now there is a guy who actually NEEDS a honda tracked machine.


Awesome picture. That's definitely prime Honda snow blower territory!


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

So what type of side skids? I see some threads with the Fall Line Poly. Looked at Amazon, and they are $14 plus per shoe. Is that the skid and the best place to get them?


----------



## xenon55 (Dec 31, 2017)

I went the FallLine ones. They are supposed to be pretty slick and don't wear quickly from what I've read. I also went with them because I have a paver walkway and a concrete driveway and patio.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

ZTMAN said:


> So what type of side skids? I see some threads with the Fall Line Poly. Looked at Amazon, and they are $14 plus per shoe. Is that the skid and the best place to get them?



Yes. 

Another option is to get the honda upgraded heavy duty ones but they are no longer available .


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*side skids.*

I went with snowblowerskids.com products. Heavy duty is an understatement.
I also run the rear skids as well.


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

rosco61 said:


> I went with snowblowerskids.com products. Heavy duty is an understatement.
> I also run the rear skids as well.


Awesome, I just ordered the Armorskids. Should have them Monday. Do you by chance remember the bolt size/length you used to mount them up?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

JnC said:


>


Welcome from Jackson BigTim good choice!!

That picture is great, eventually he will find the mailman’s fossilized remains in that glacier!


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*fasteners*



bigtim1985 said:


> Awesome, I just ordered the Armorskids. Should have them Monday. Do you by chance remember the bolt size/length you used to mount them up?


I used the hardware already on the machine that held my Heavy duty Honda skids there already. I checked my service manual for you and they are 8 x 16 metric with 8 mm nuts in stainless and washers. Check your scraper blade as it uses the same fasteners. 
Cheers.


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

rosco61 said:


> I used the hardware already on the machine that held my Heavy duty Honda skids there already. I checked my service manual for you and they are 8 x 16 metric with 8 mm nuts in stainless and washers. Check your scraper blade as it uses the same fasteners.
> Cheers.


Thank you


----------

